# creatine cycle



## michiganfball01 (Jan 18, 2005)

how should i cycle my creatine monohydrate?

I have heard of cycling it like this>>>>>
1st 5 days take 4 servigins of 5g 
after that take 10 g for a week - 2 servigins 
then 5g a day for 3 weeks 
then stay off for 4 weeks and just use protein 
then after that go back on that same cycle

or can i just do that but then not stop taking the 5g a day after lifting?

also should i take creatine at breakfast then lunch then before or after workout then at bed? 

Finally should i take creatine after or before workout?

also if i didnt mention its just creatine monohydrate not anything like cell-tech or nitro-tech and all that.


----------



## stikyicky (Jan 18, 2005)

What u should do is go on creatine for 3 weeks.. one serving before workout and one right after workout.. mix it with grape guice about 15-30 min before workout then do the same right after workout.. then after the three weeks cylcle for 4 weeks and repeat...


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

michiganfball01 said:
			
		

> how should i cycle my creatine monohydrate?
> 
> I have heard of cycling it like this>>>>>
> 1st 5 days take 4 servigins of 5g
> ...



 

_Where does these creatine people come from?  


edit: Sorry michiganfball01, it is an inside joke. Somebody will give a serious reply soon.  _


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Where does these creatine people come from?  _


I think they're manufactured in clandestine labs and sent to the IM Supplement Forum...


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38433&highlight=creatine+cycle
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27899&highlight=creatine+cycle
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24379&highlight=creatine+cycle
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22494&highlight=creatine+cycle
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=9249&highlight=creatine+cycle
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=2183&highlight=creatine+cycle


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I think they're manufactured in clandestine labs and sent to the IM Supplement Forum...


_Yeah  _


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 18, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38433&highlight=creatine+cycle
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27899&highlight=creatine+cycle
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=24379&highlight=creatine+cycle
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22494&highlight=creatine+cycle
> ...



 

redspy loves creatine threads


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

_Haha.. I didn´t click the links first. That is great.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

_I remember this thread though when I was trying to OD in every supplement available.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=26965_


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

_This one too. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=26676 _


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=731571&postcount=2
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=859126&postcount=2
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=736138&postcount=8
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=731283&postcount=3
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=711850&postcount=3

  someone as tired of creatine threads as me!


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I remember this thread though when I was trying to OD in every supplement available.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=26965_


----------



## Vieope (Jan 18, 2005)

_I think redspy should put his title as "creatine buddy". _


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's time for a new M1T poll thread. They are as rare as creatine threads.


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> redspy loves creatine threads


I swear my test levels spike every time I see one...


----------



## Vise (Jan 19, 2005)

perhaps a creatine sticky will help solve this problem.  with all the links on this thread, this one would do fine.


----------



## snoops (Jan 19, 2005)

is it ok to take both servings after you work out?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 19, 2005)

snoops said:
			
		

> is it ok to take both servings after you work out?


 does a bear shit in the woods?

 I'd still split the servings but thats just cause I can barley fit anything else in my stomach after my protein shake, or at least I feel that way, so I do a serving before and after. Ofcourse I'm doing swole too so I always try to take it about a half hour or so before I work out I get a good energy rush.


----------

